# Should I get a second budgie? I think my baby boy is sad :(



## jmatto680 (4 mo ago)

My budgie Apollo has been with me since May now, but I feel like he's acting a little more sad recently. He was plucking his feathers, but I assumed it was molting. Then he sometimes refused to eat breakfast, which is usually his favorite part of his routine. This morning I was checking his zodiac for fun, and I learned he was a Gemini, as in The Twins. In greek mythology Apollo had a twin sister named Artemis. This got me thinking that maybe it was a sign to get my baby boy a cage-mate. But then I started doing reasearch about how to do it all, and part of it included quarentining and buying an entire second cage to start with. I was also unsure if the size of my current cage was suitable for a pair of budgies. I want to say its about 2 feet wide and 2 feet tall. Lastly, do you think I should get more food and water dishes or could they share? I would love some feedback about this, as it has become a sort of crucial thing to think about.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Where did you get the from from and do you know his age, please post a picture of Apollo, if he is truly plucking his feathers it could be a behavioral/stress issue or it could be a response to a physical problem. The quarantine process is necessary when bringing in any new bird, birds hide illness very well and this is done to ensure that the new bird is not hiding any illness that might be passed to the resident bird. Your current cage is not large enough for 2 birds, please read the attached, there is a link in it regarding cage sizes, Essentials to a Great Cage. If you decide to get another bird getting another male would be best, they can form strong bonds and be buddies for life, however keep in mind that every bird is an individual and you can never be sure how they will react to one another until it they are introduced. 








Quarantine IS Necessary!


Quarantine IS Necessary I get asked the question; "But is quarantine really necessary?" almost daily and the answer is ABSOLUTELY! Quarantine is essential for the health of your birds. I'm amazed however at the high number of people who do not quarantine or don't have a clue to what quarantine...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------

